

Mobile data traffic in '11 will roughly be same as total Internet traffic in '02 - cwan
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2010/12/mobile_data_ube.html

======
px
Link to the Cisco document that serves as the basis for this claim:

Cisco Visual Networking Index: Global Mobile Data Traffic Forecast Update,
2009-2014

[http://www.cisco.com/en/US/solutions/collateral/ns341/ns525/...](http://www.cisco.com/en/US/solutions/collateral/ns341/ns525/ns537/ns705/ns827/white_paper_c11-520862.html)

edit:

One of the more interesting predictions:

"Picoprojectors are a nascent feature addition to smartphones. Although very
small in number, this category promises to create higher multiples of traffic
due to the high bandwidth required to project images and videos from an
advanced mobile device."

I'm not so sure, though. Will picoprojectors really change consumption habits
that dramatically?

~~~
InclinedPlane
It only takes a few calculations to realize that picoprojectors are unlikely
to become a "big thing", simply based on power requirements. The only possible
exception would be projection directly into the human eye. Even very powerful
projectors are difficult to be seen in anything other than the lowest light
conditions.

------
gxs
I'm curious to see, if when bandwidth for mobile catches up to something that
is comparable to that of desktops/laptops today, we will see a move away from
apps and to web apps just as we are seeing on desktops.

